# Moss Bathmat



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

A new bathmat made of moss is kept alive by the water that drips from your body as you dry.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/news...ath-water.html

Finally something I might not be able to kill! Umm well maybe

C'mon Sunstar, you know you want to!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Link does not work.... and you knew Id' look....

What would I want to do to it? kill it?   

Edit: I googled it... I can see it now, Caspar, please put the bathmat in the shower with you, it really needs a drink.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

That is a pretty kewl bathmat...


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

link that works: 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...-stays-alive-with-the-help-of-bath-water.html


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Very interesting, but I don't think it will take off. There's the light issue and then there is the dirt issue. And besides, I know my kids' hair will be all over it and you cann't vacumn it either.
But I like the idea though.
Anyway, here is the link:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...-stays-alive-with-the-help-of-bath-water.html

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

